# Greatwhitepeptides or CEM for Ralox



## Zeebo (Feb 11, 2013)

I am looking to order some Ralox for gyno from either GWP or CEM and I am interested to see if anyone has any feedback on either since I couldn't find any. I will also be ordering some aromasin and nolva, so if anyone has tried these with success please chime in.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Feb 12, 2013)

CEM ralox at 60mg/day worked well for me. I developed a small lump under left nipple and after about 6 weeks of the ralox it was completely undetectable.


----------



## H4MMY (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm taking CEM's ralox as we speak.  It comes in a powder with instructions on storing and reconstituting.  The reason it comes that way because it is sensitive and degrades quickly in liquid so CEM doesn't have it made up already. Other companies it comes in liquid and who knows for how long.

Also, CEM knows their industry http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...7-rolax-kill-gyno-increase-fertility-now.html  Great write up on ralox.


----------

